# How to use charts during the exam?



## Ronin (Oct 26, 2010)

I've gotten used to drawing process lines on the charts while solving problems during my preparation (e.g. Psych, H-S, etc..)

Is NCEES anal about not marking our own charts? Are the ones provided as clear as the ones in the ASHRAE books?

Please advise.


----------



## adh (Oct 26, 2010)

Ronin said:


> I've gotten used to drawing process lines on the charts while solving problems during my preparation (e.g. Psych, H-S, etc..)Is NCEES anal about not marking our own charts? Are the ones provided as clear as the ones in the ASHRAE books?
> 
> Please advise.



Hi Ronin,

I took HVAC last April and our proctors were very clear that they do not want you marking anything in books, on charts, or anything else which is not the exam booklet (basically anything you take with you, because in their eyes you are removing specific test information from the room, which is a breach of exam security and grounds for failure, etc.). I can tell you that in the back of my exam booklet, the very last page, was a fold out 11" x 17" ASHRAE Psych Chart #1 in English units. So, yes, the psych chart provided will be sufficient.

Good luck.


----------



## Ronin (Oct 26, 2010)

adh said:


> Ronin said:
> 
> 
> > I've gotten used to drawing process lines on the charts while solving problems during my preparation (e.g. Psych, H-S, etc..)Is NCEES anal about not marking our own charts? Are the ones provided as clear as the ones in the ASHRAE books?
> ...


Thanks again.


----------



## Sschell (Oct 26, 2010)

I would suggest a set of ashrae charts just in case.

DO NOT mark on them during the exam. Use a straight edge, and place it on the page instead of drawing a line. Yes NCEES is anal.

Practice using the charts without marking on them.


----------



## Bman (Oct 27, 2010)

I brought a few clear plastic rulers to use instead of drawing the lines, it worked out great. I think I actually got that tip from this board (thanks to whoever it was).


----------



## Shaggy (Oct 27, 2010)

use two triangles... this will allow you to have a right angle between your vertical and horizontal edges. practice using this method.


----------



## Kephart P.E. (Oct 27, 2010)

Yeah, don't write on anything other than your test sheet.

Me personally, -I had handwritten notes on some materials, but I photocopied the ones I had in pencil before the test and the rest I made sure were in blue ink so as not to draw the attention of the proctors.


----------

